# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  قانون الإجراءات الجنائية (التماس إعادة النظر)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الباب الرابع
فى إعادة النظر

مادة ٤٤١ -
يجوز طلب إعادة النظر فى الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة فى مواد الجنايات والجنح فى الأحوال الآتية:-
١ - إذا حكم على المتهم فى جريمة قتل، ثم وجد المدعى قتله حيا.
٢ - إذا صدر حكم على شخص من أجل واقعة، ثم صدر حكم على شخص آخر من أجل الواقعة عينها. وكانت بين الحكمين تناقض بحيث يستنتج منه براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما.
إذا حكم على أحد الشهود أو الخبراء بالعقوبة لشهادة الزور وفقا لأحكام الباب السادس من الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات، أو إذا حكم بتزوير ورقة قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى، وكان للشهادة أو تقرير الخبير أو الورقة تأثير فى الحكم.
٤ - إذا كان الحكم مبنيا على حكم صادر من محكمة مدنية أو من إحدى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية وألغى هذا الحكم.
٥ - إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع، أو إذا قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة، وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه.


مادة ٤٤٢ -
فى الأحوال الأربع الأولى من المادة السابقة، يكون لكل من النائب العام والمحكوم عليه أو من يمثله قانونا إذا كان عديم الأهلية أو مفقودا أو لأقاربه أو زوجه بعد موته حق طلب إعادة النظر.
وإذا كان الطالب غير النيابة العامة، فعليه تقديم الطلب إلى النائب العام بعريضة يبين فيها الحكم المطلوب إعادة النظر فيه، والوجه الذى يستند عليه، ويشفعه بالمستندات المؤيدة له.
ويرفع النائب العام الطلب سواء كان مقدما منه أو من غيره مع التحقيقات التى يكون قد رأى إجراءها إلى محكمة النقض بتقرير يبين فيه رأيه والأسباب التى يستند عليها.
ويجب أن يرفع الطلب إلى المحكمة فى الثلاثة الأشهر التالية لتقديمه.


مادة ٤٤٣ -
فى الحالة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ يكون حق طلب إعادة النظر للنائب العام وحده سواء من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب أصحاب الشأن، وإذا رأى له محلاً، يرفعه مع التحقيقات التى يكون قد رأى لزومها إلى لجنة مشكلة من أحد مستشارى محكمة النقض واثنين من مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف تعين كلا منهم الجمعية العامة بالمحكمة التابع لها ويجب أن يبين فى الطلب الواقعة أو الورقة التى يستند عليها.
وتفصل اللجنة فى الطلب بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق واستيفاء ما تراه من التحقيق، وتأمر بإحالته إلى محكمة النقض إذا رأت قبوله.
لا يقبل الطعن بأى وجه فى القرار الصادر من النائب العام أو فى الأمر الصادر من اللجنة المشار إليها بقبول الطلب أو عدم قبوله
(١٢).


مادة ٤٤٤ -
لا يقبل النائب العام طلب إعادة النظر من المتهم أو من يحل محله فى الأحوال الأربع الأولى من المادة ٤٤١ إلا إذا أودع الطالب خزانة المحكمة مبلغ خمسة جنيهات كفالة، تخصص لوفاء الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة ٤٤٩، ما لم يكن قد أعفى من إيداعه بقرار من لجنة المساعدة القضائية بمحكمة النقض.


مادة ٤٤٥ -
تعلن النيابة العامة الخصوم للجلسة التى تحدد لنظر الطلب أمام محكمة النقض قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام كاملة على الأقل.


مادة ٤٤٦ -
تفصل محكمة النقض فى الطلب بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والخصوم وبعد إجراء ما تراه لازما من التحقيق بنفسها أو بواسطة من تندبه لذلك. فإذا رأت قبول الطلب تحكم بإلغاء الحكم وتقضى ببراءة المتهم إذا كانت البراءة ظاهرة، وإلا فتحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم مشكلة من قضاة آخرين للفصل فى موضوعها ما لم ترى إجراء ذلك بنفسها.
ومع ذلك إذا كان من غير الممكن إعادة المحكمة كما فى حالة وفاة المحكوم عليه أو عتهه أو سقوط الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة، تنظر محكمة النقض موضوع الدعوى، ولا تلغى من الحكم إلا ما يظهر لها خطؤه.


مادة ٤٤٧ -
إذا توفى المحكوم عليه ولم يكن الطلب مقدما من أحد الأقارب أو الزوج تنظر المحكمة الدعوى فى مواجهة من تعينه للدفاع عن ذكراه ويكون بقدر الإمكان من الأقارب وفى هذه الحالة تحكم عند الاقتضاء بمحو ما يمس هذه الذكرى.


مادة ٤٤٨ -
لا يترتب على طلب إعادة النظر إيقاف تنفيذ الحكم إلا إذا كان صادرا بالإعدام.


مادة ٤٤٩ -
فى الأحوال الأربع الأولى من المادة ٤٤١، يحكم على طالب إعادة النظر إذا كان غير النائب العام، بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة جنيهات إذا لم يقبل طلبه.


مادة ٤٥٠ -
كل حكم صادر بالبراءة على إعادة النظر يجب نشره على نفقة الحكومة فى الجريدة الرسمية بناء على طلب النيابة العامة وفى جريدتين يعينهما صاحب الشأن.


مادة ٤٥١ -
يترتب على إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه سقوط الحكم بالتعويضات، ووجوب رد ما نفذ به منها بدون إخلال بقواعد سقوط الحق بمضى المدة.


مادة ٤٥٢ -
إذا رفض طلب إعادة النظر، فلا يجوز تجديده بناء على ذات الوقائع التى بنى عليها.


مادة ٤٥٣ -
الأحكام التى تصدر فى موضوع الدعوى بناء على إعادة النظر من غير محكمة النقض، يجوز الطعن فيها بجميع الطرق المقررة فى القانون.
ولا يجوز أن يقضى على المتهم بأشد من العقوبة السابق الحكم بها عليه.


المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/legislation_single?id=115739

----------

